# Prewar Admiral Rebuild



## RustyHornet

Picked this up from a fellow CABER last weekend. Was going to wait to get a couple other projects done, but it's killing me seeing it hanging there and not being able to ride it. So on the stand it goes. This one is getting a a mechanical rebuild/ regrease and a paint/ chrome clean up. Going to straighten the dents in the sheet metal without hurting the paint. I'm thinking its a '37.
On to the pics, this will be a project thread so updates will come when I get work done on it.

How I got it:









On the stand! Found this saddle on another forum and it got here quick.




"MP"? Wonder what that's about?




Where it's at right now, I'll get more pictures up tomorrow of all the parts and as the cleaning process begins.




Some things to note, the crank is a dogleg WALD, the front fork is not original as its red, it is missing the fender light and I'll need to find a wiring diagram.

That's all for now folks!

Jon


----------



## theterrym

Great start, cant wait to see it done!!


----------



## dave429

I love those old frames. Can't wait to see it done, Looks like a great project!


----------



## RustyHornet

Started early this morning, still going, but figured I'd update a little.





















This is where I'm at now, another note, the front tube has NINE patches on it.





I'm really enjoying this, it's been awhile since I've just sat down and cleaned up a bike like this. But I think this one deserves it. This is my favorite frame style, sure there are way more unique and cool bikes out there, but this does it for me.

BTW I'm using a brass wire brush and 0000 steel wool with Marvel Mystery Oil. Not sure what I'm going to do with the painted stuff just yet.

Jon


----------



## syclesavage

wd-40 and scubbie pad from the dollar store  BE easy


----------



## RustyHornet

Ok decided to call it a day. Got quite a bit done today.

All of these parts got cleaned, spent 2 1/2 hours on the front wheel.... Saving the rear for tomorrow.








Got the frame all polished up too, need to work on the white a little more, carefully.




On the left side of the seat tube?




Shines pretty good!








Cannot tell what the top one above the head is.




That's all for today!
Jon


----------



## ballooney

Looks awesome!  Keep on keeping on!


----------



## Dave K

Going to be fantastic!!!  Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Boris

Looking great! Nothing beats bringing back a crusty ol' bike and riding it!


----------



## 56 Vette

Great work! I absolutely love seeing these bikes brought back. You are gonna have a beauty! Keep the pics and updates coming! Joe


----------



## RustyHornet

Thanks everybody for the comments. I'm really having a blast cleaning this one up, I truly feel it's an honor to bring it back and preserve it for all to see. When done this one may replace my '52 Hornet as the one that gets ridden the most, it'll be a tough choice because nothing I've ever ridden rides as nice as that Hornet. 

One thing I'm struggling with on this one is tire choice. I've got a set of old Allstate Safety Treads that are in pretty good shape, but are hard enough I'm not sure I want to put them on a rider. Right now I'm leaning towards either white/cream or brick red, but I could be convinced a white wall is what it needs. Then there is just a plain ol black wall that would look good too. I'm a big fan of the Schwalbe Fat Frank's, if there are any other tires I should be looking at please chime in. 

Thanks, Jon


----------



## cds2323

You're making nice progress on that bike. Post the serial number and perhaps we can nail down the year.


----------



## RustyHornet

Got a later start today so not as much done, but progress nontheless.

Got the tank polished up and hung back on.





First time with a Morrow, I like what I'm seeing so far.





















Might get back to it after dinner. 

Jon


----------



## cds2323

Nice work. I believe the Y serial number makes it a 1938.

Probably took a horn-lite, which I've always liked better than the Silver Ray and they're easier on the wallet too.


----------



## RustyHornet

cds2323 said:


> Nice work. I believe the Y serial number makes it a 1938.
> 
> Probably took a horn-lite, which I've always liked better than the Silver Ray and they're easier on the wallet too.




I did a little research and it appears you're correct about the '38, but I think this one had a Silver Ray.




Cleaned up the rear fender, found some more patriotic decals. Pretty cool. The fenders are the worst part on the bike. The front is really rough, rear has dents, which I've decided to leave since they are just part of this bikes history.




Eagle! 




As she sits, the bearings and hub internals will be getting soaked in the parts cleaner at work tomorrow so re greasing should happen tomorrow night. I've ordered Schwalbe cream Fat Frank's, I know not period correct, but they ride amazing and are very good quality. 





Jon


----------



## cds2323

Like those decals.

The base for the light on your fender is the same for Silver Ray or hornlite. I believe yours had a hornlite based on the wiring. The Silver Ray would have only the two wires coming in through the bolt. Yours appear to also have traces of wires fore and aft of the center hole. This was done on the hornlite to run power back to the horn which was inaccessible from the center mounting hole containing the wires to the battery. Also your tank doesn't appear to have a horn.


----------



## RustyHornet

cds2323 said:


> Like those decals.
> 
> The base for the light on your fender is the same for Silver Ray or hornlite. I believe yours had a hornlite based on the wiring. The Silver Ray would have only the two wires coming in through the bolt. Yours appear to also have traces of wires fore and aft of the center hole. This was done on the hornlite to run power back to the horn which was inaccessible from the center mounting hole containing the wires to the battery. Also your tank doesn't appear to have a horn.




This is very good infomation! Thank you. It now all makes sense, there were quite a bit of wires inside the tank, more than needed for a light. I am learning, this is my first prewar men's Schwinn, have only messed with postwar stuff to this point and those are a lot easier to figure out what's what. Now I know what I need to look for to complete this one. 

Thanks again, 
Jon


----------



## RustyHornet

I will say I've been building bikes since I was about 9 and this was the first one I've tore down that didn't have factory grease still in it!


----------



## vincev

Are you going to rattle can it ? lol


----------



## RustyHornet

vincev said:


> Are you going to rattle can it ? lol




No I think this one deserves better than that. Perhaps brushed house paint? 



Smart-assery, there is a different breed in Indiana. Lol


----------



## RustyHornet

Now let me introduce you to my little friend. Inside this little machine are tiny little magicians that transform greasy dirty parts into clean shiney parts. 










Should be clean by lunch and I won't have to ruin my fingers to do it!

Jon


----------



## markivpedalpusher

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?79984-40-41-girls-Schwinn-Hollywood&p=497857#post497857

I have a girls fork for you if you want it just pay shipping. Only issue is I don't know if the reflective tape will come off without damaging the paint.


----------



## RustyHornet

markivpedalpusher said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?79984-40-41-girls-Schwinn-Hollywood&p=497857#post497857
> 
> I have a girls fork for you if you want it just pay shipping. Only issue is I don't know if the reflective tape will come off without damaging the paint.




Thanks for the offer, but I'm going to keep this red one on here. It almost looks like primer, I've not cleaned it up yet. I may at some point paint it black and patina it to match the bike. 

Bearings and hub parts are all cleaned, getting ready to start some more reassembly.

Jon


----------



## larock65

What a great bike and great start you are off to! 
Can't wait to see the completed project!


----------



## RustyHornet

Got a good bit done tonight. Hubs all greased and waiting for tires. Looks like I have more than just a mismatched fork problem. Wonder if this would have taken the other style of fork? The fender was mounted to the fork through the wiring hole, I've corrected that, but now the truss rods are out of place in the fender notch. Any ideas? 





















Some people may call me crazy for cleaning up and putting this front fender back on, I say it adds to the history and story of the bike. I have a replacement, but it's been house painted a couple times, I'll save that for later. I've added repop torpedo grips, because I had a set laying around.

The rear Morrow hub is date coded April 1936. 

Thanks all for tonight folks! Still have the chainguard, rack and drop stand to clean up. Not sure what I'm going to do about pedals just yet, one is bent, may try to staighten it.

Jon


----------



## fordmike65

Looking good! Are the rim profiles the same front & rear? Looks like Rollfast "stepped" nipples on this rim instead of Torringtons. Maybe the front wheel & fork were changed due to damage in the past?


----------



## RustyHornet

fordmike65 said:


> Looking good! Are the rim profiles the same front & rear? Looks like Rollfast "stepped" nipples on this rim instead of Torringtons. Maybe the front wheel & fork were changed due to damage in the past?




Good eye! I hadn't noticed that. The wheels are the same, but the nipples are different. That must have been one heck of a crash!

Front:




Rear:




Thanks! 
Jon


----------



## RustyHornet

The fork looks an awful lot like Schwinn red primer. I wonder if it was possible to get an unpainted fork from a bike shop? There are no signs of actual paint on it.

Jon


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

RustyHornet said:


> The fork looks an awful lot like Schwinn red primer. I wonder if it was possible to get an unpainted fork from a bike shop? There are no signs of actual paint on it.
> 
> Jon



You need this fork and light. ..that fork is incorrect for that year. 



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyHornet

That's what I figured, I have that very picture saved for reference. I have that style of fork in post war style, would anybody happen to know if there is a difference? It's currently being used, but it's not correct on the bike it's on and I've finally located a replacement to put the correct style back on.


----------



## bricycle

RustyHornet said:


> Got a good bit done tonight. Hubs all greased and waiting for tires. Looks like I have more than just a mismatched fork problem. Wonder if this would have taken the other style of fork? The fender was mounted to the fork through the wiring hole, I've corrected that, but now the truss rods are out of place in the fender notch. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people may call me crazy for cleaning up and putting this front fender back on, I say it adds to the history and story of the bike. I have a replacement, but it's been house painted a couple times, I'll save that for later. I've added repop torpedo grips, because I had a set laying around.
> 
> The rear Morrow hub is date coded April 1936.
> 
> Thanks all for tonight folks! Still have the chainguard, rack and drop stand to clean up. Not sure what I'm going to do about pedals just yet, one is bent, may try to staighten it.
> 
> Jon




is there anything "Wald" didn't make?????


----------



## RustyHornet

So I've decided to not wait until my tires show up Friday, I've got a slightly used set of the same tire I'm going to put on this one, since the bike they are coming off of is getting fresh paint this winter. The same bike has a supported truss fork that is early postwar, but correct style for this bike, have not figured out if there is a difference between pre and post war, they look the same in pictures. My truss rods however are not the right shape for the supported fork, the upper 1/3rd almost appears to have been straightened and rebent further down. I'm going to leave this red fork in place until I can figure out what's actually going on here.

Things we know, the fork is wrong, it's postwar. Front wheel shows signs of being respoked. The front fender is badly beat up. Truss rods are an unknown at this point.

Time to get to work!
Jon


----------



## RustyHornet

Here is the postwar fork with prewar truss rod held up. It has a witness mark in the right spot of having been used on a fork of this type. How do these forks differ from the correct prewar, other than the obvious truss mounting?


----------



## RustyHornet

Have got it all cleaned up, it's assembled, but not done yet. It's gonna take some sorting to get it to be a good rider. I have to work on the pedals yet, one is bent. Looking like the crank is slightly bent. Nothing that can't be solved. It appears I don't have the rear hub just right yet, but I'll get it all sorted and see how she rides! I'm very happy with the way it turned out. Proud to call this one mine and hopefully it will replace my Hornet as my rider, that'll be hard to do as that bike rides like a Caddy.

I have a special ornament I'm going to put in place of the Horn-lite until I find one I can afford.





This sure was fun! Thanks to everybody who provided wisdom and compliments. I'll keep updating this as I get it sorted and completely finish it. I'll get some decent pics in the sun when I have time.

Jon


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

..........


----------



## juanitasmith13

RustyHornet said:


> Have got it all cleaned up, it's assembled, but not done yet. It's gonna take some sorting to get it to be a good rider. I have to work on the pedals yet, one is bent. Looking like the crank is slightly bent. Nothing that can't be solved. It appears I don't have the rear hub just right yet, but I'll get it all sorted and see how she rides! I'm very happy with the way it turned out. Proud to call this one mine and hopefully it will replace my Hornet as my rider, that'll be hard to do as that bike rides like a Caddy.
> 
> I have a special ornament I'm going to put in place of the Horn-lite until I find one I can afford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sure was fun! Thanks to everybody who provided wisdom and compliments. I'll keep updating this as I get it sorted and completely finish it. I'll get some decent pics in the sun when I have time.
> 
> Jon




This has been a beautiful essay, we have been on the edge of our seats, A+... to this point. However, it's now a novel with a climax and then, bah! no ending. [1] Page three... you have a fork that needs to come off another bike and go on this one. [2] Those dents in the fenders only tell a story to the guy that caused them; and, he didn't share that with you... or us. Take a soft hammer and a dolly and rough them out carefully... use a cloth over the dolly, whatever, take care not to ruin any of your decals, etc. the ones which do tell us something. You will smile MORE after the result; more proud at how the bike presents itself. [3] Re-adjust the rear cones; and then describe what you are experiencing that tells us why you don't like it's performance on the stand... let us help you if necessary. [Added later...repair pedal].

After these four things: [5] Ride it and take a photo in motion [don't bend the fenders and fork doing it!]/ come home and write your conclusion!

You have inspired me to follow your example... rough draft is being set up... mine will take much longer than yours. [GOOD JOB]    pappy


----------



## RustyHornet

juanitasmith13 said:


> This has been a beautiful essay, we have been on the edge of our seats, A+... to this point. However, it's now a novel with a climax and then, bah! no ending. [1] Page three... you have a fork that needs to come off another bike and go on this one. [2] Those dents in the fenders only tell a story to the guy that caused them; and, he didn't share that with you... or us. Take a soft hammer and a dolly and rough them out carefully... use a cloth over the dolly, whatever, take care not to ruin any of your decals, etc. the ones which do tell us something. You will smile MORE after the result; more proud at how the bike presents itself. [3] Re-adjust the rear cones; and then describe what you are experiencing that tells us why you don't like it's performance on the stand... let us help you if necessary. [Added later...repair pedal].
> 
> After these four things: [5] Ride it and take a photo in motion [don't bend the fenders and fork doing it!]/ come home and write your conclusion!
> 
> You have inspired me to follow your example... rough draft is being set up... mine will take much longer than yours. [GOOD JOB]    pappy




Thanks! I was never much of a story teller..... About the fork, the one on the Hornet it not correct, I had bought girls parts bike at the time I was doing the makeover on that one and that's the fork it had. The original is to badly bent I now have a the correct style to go back on the Hornet and it's getting yet another transformation this winter, but I don't want to tear it down just yet. As far as I can tell in pictures the post war fork is very similar to what should be on this bike, right down to the truss rods having more of a towards the top. I've not seen another with truss rods that come out this far like mine. As pointed out, this fork will not work because of head tube length. 

I decided to leave the dents because I didn't cause them and this bike isn't getting a repaint. I know I don't know the story of how they happened, but that's the mystery that keeps me wondering. Normally I would have taken them out, but after a car show early this year my mind changed. I ran across a truck, 63 Chevy, that was original paint patinad and complete modern chassis and drivetrain. As nice and cool as the truck was it had this huge nasty ugly dent in the front on the right fender, now that dent had a story and they knew it so it's a little different, but I like seeing them there. It adds character, the dent in the truck was caused by a battle with a bull....

Rear hub is too tight, not spinning freely enough. It tightened while I was installing it. The sweetheart is also slightly bent, witness marks show it had been off before and flipped around. The chain is acting like it wants to pop off. One of the pedals is bent to the point I cannot even thread it in.

This one isn't done yet! More to the story coming. Just have to do some sorting and figure out what she likes.

Jon


----------



## RustyHornet

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> ..........




Your inbox is full...

I saw you edited your post out, but I got it in an email anyway. You are right about the head tube being a different length. I hadn't even noticed (read didn't measure like a dummy). 

As far as the hornet, you can kind of see in the picture, it's badly pitted, this was the rustiest bike I had ever seen. When I bought it I was told it was a hornet, it was missing it's light, tank and rack. Had the bracket for the delta still on the fender and the only paint visible was where the tank sat. The chainguard was just rust, couldn't read a thing. The wheels were chrome so I "assusmed" a deluxe bike, I'm in the process of rebuilding the S2's that came with it, the front axle is stamped 52, year? idk? I had noticed the fat bar before but didn't realize its significance until recently, however the  first couple digits of the serial number are not legible because of the pitting... I will try to get them in the right light and see if I can make out the number. It's puzzled me since I bought it 5 years ago what year it was... 

Jon


----------



## RustyHornet

Was able to get the chain ring flipped around so the chain is no longer grinding on it. Got the rear hub sorted, it just tightened up on me as I was putting everything together. Got it off the stand, made some saddle adjustments and got a pic of her on her feet. Looks much better on the ground. Ride will have to come later this week, I will get shots in motion. Don't mind the pedals, I'm in the process of deciding what to do about the originals. If you hadn't noticed, I put a longer seat post in, this is a must for me at 6'3" so I can ride these bikes.





I love this bike! 

Jon


----------



## dodgerblue

GREAT WORK ! Thanx alot for taking pic's and showing progress . Michael /Dodgerblue...


----------



## juanitasmith13

*Fantastic!*



RustyHornet said:


> Was able to get the chain ring flipped around so the chain is no longer grinding on it. Got the rear hub sorted, it just tightened up on me as I was putting everything together. Got it off the stand, made some saddle adjustments and got a pic of her on her feet. Looks much better on the ground. Ride will have to come later this week, I will get shots in motion. Don't mind the pedals, I'm in the process of deciding what to do about the originals. If you hadn't noticed, I put a longer seat post in, this is a must for me at 6'3" so I can ride these bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bike!
> 
> Jon




I understand why that's so!


----------



## RustyHornet

dodgerblue said:


> GREAT WORK ! Thanx alot for taking pic's and showing progress . Michael /Dodgerblue...




Thanks! It's been a pleasure, I love sharing this with others. I've already got another on on the stand getting the same treatment as this one, only there isn't near as much chrome so it will be much easier on me. 

Jon


----------



## RustyHornet

Forgot to take an in action photo, but she went on her maiden voyage this morning.













Jon


----------



## sleepy

Excellent write-up and beautiful bike...thanks for sharing.

Can't beat the Fat Franks, they look great on these old bikes and roll as smooth as butter.


----------



## azbug-i

This is way cool! Great pickup and work


----------



## RustyHornet

Thanks! The bike rides awesome, can't wait to be able to put a Horn-Lite on it. It still needs some sorting as my Hornet still rides better.

Jon


----------



## fboggs1986

Looks great!


----------



## pedal_junky

Nice progress, awesome write up. Love to find bikes in that condition.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

The reward to having such great bicycles from our past is getting out to ride them - Thanks for keeping everyone in the loop of your adventure - Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## RustyHornet

Thanks! I only wish it was a little warmer here so I could ride it more.... But winter gives me a chance to build, customize, clean up and restore. Otherwise I would spend too much time riding and not enough time building. It helps slow me down so I don't rush things. Either way these old bikes are therapeutic, they soothe the soul and clear the mind.

Jon


----------



## cds2323

The bike is coming out really well. I know what you mean about winter, you'll have time to look for a fork and hornlite tho. I'm sure when spring comes you'll finish sorting it out.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

RustyHornet said:


> Thanks! I only wish it was a little warmer here so I could ride it more.... But winter gives me a chance to build, customize, clean up and restore. Otherwise I would spend too much time riding and not enough time building. It helps slow me down so I don't rush things. Either way these old bikes are therapeutic, they soothe the soul and clear the mind.
> 
> Jon



Yep find a fork and a rack this winter and you will be ready for your first spring ride 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

RustyHornet said:


> The fork looks an awful lot like Schwinn red primer. I wonder if it was possible to get an unpainted fork from a bike shop? There are no signs of actual paint on it.
> 
> Jon



The correct fork you need is forsale. ..willshare or whatever his name is has it....it Is correct for your c mod

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster

Lovin this bike man, you did a great job on cleaning it up.


----------



## Barto

..really enjoyed following along with your build, really interesting..thanks


----------



## ivrjhnsn

WOW! What a great motivational thread. Following the picture progress is cool. Makes me want to get one going. Nice Job..


----------



## RustyHornet

Thanks guys. Sorry I've been taking a little break. This one is back on the stand, still having troubles with the rear hub. Think I may have diagnosed it to a bent axle, but haven't had time to dig into it again.


----------



## dave429

Loved watching this bike come together. Hope you get the hub sorted out, looks like a fun ride!


----------



## rocketman

love to see results like this, and cant wait to see the final bragging rights......


----------



## dodgerblue

Great progress pictures . This one has come out good so far . Stay with it , bro ...


----------



## RustyHornet

Just a little update, I believe I got the Morrow sorted out. I was able to find and print out service manual pages for a rebuild. Once I got the spring adjustment right everything works perfect on the drop stand. Test ride toMorrow. Also did a little repolishing on the painted parts and a coat of wax, shines up pretty good for an old gal.


----------

